# Program for 5.1 equalizing?



## wbirkin (Oct 5, 2013)

HI there! first post and so far im enjoying it here!

To give a background on my question, I have used an app on my phone to see if each of my speaker's spectrum are flat. With the help of my receiver, I was able to flatten it as much as i can except for: 20-63hz and 3k-4khz which is approx. 20db in difference compared to the rest.

Now to the question. Is there any equalizer programs, preferably free, that has more than 10 bands?

I tried the audyssey route and, after almost 2 years, I figured that im listening to an uncalibrated speaker system because it sounds so terrible. I even checked the curve correction that the audyssey made and its far off from what I came out with when doing it manually. Its probably because i was using the radioshack spl meter as the mic since i broke the original mic. But then again, the internal mics for denon and radioshack are the same condenser microphones. It sounds great now but I know it could be better.


----------

